# Shinemore and Marquess



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know some of you saw this on facebook, but I was so happy to hear that Shinemore has two more champions! Now owned and expertly shown by Szlvia Grof.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooh I saw this on FB, too. Good for them!  I especially love Shinemore's Capture the Magic!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

Her call name is Paris.....I love them...Those dogs are beautiful!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

thats great! they are beautiful


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

They are both SO gorgeous! I am just in love with them :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

They are truly beautiful....


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Just beautiful!

Marguess has the most adorable puppies right now:wub: but her site is so SLOW to load for me. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Yay!!! Congrats Narae and Szlvia!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stunningly Beautiful!!!!:wub:


----------

